# Has Anyone come off laxatives cold-turkey?



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hope you guys can help!!!I have been using high doses of laxatives and enemas for several years and have to do a sitz-marker test over a 5 day period that will require me to stop taking these cold-turkey.







Has anyone ever stopped taking laxatives cold-turkey after being on high doses for several years??? I'm unable to have bowel movements at all without laxatives, and my severe chronic pain increases when I don't have any.







Anyone been in this situation, or am I the only one???


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Dear Metoo, What is a sitz-marker test? Does it check bowels or somethin? I would tell the doctor even if it's embarrassing because you are not alone. There's always someone that is in a similar situation. I use suppositories, and I don't care who knows it. It's a fact of life. In order for me to have a good quality of life,I have to use something. Actually i wouldn't call it good, but better than it could be without. Tell the doctor quality of life, that always gets them concerned. I have to go to work, but I'll check back later to see your response. Bye for now. Paulo


----------



## jazzmine (Jan 11, 2002)

I had the sitz marker test a couple of years ago, and I had to stop taking anything "cold turkey." I remember being in your position, and I remember that it took an entire week before the markers made it to my colon! They were expecting me to have a BM by day 3, but I didn't have one at all. Finally, after a week when the test was finally over, I could take something. I understand your dilemma, but the test is supposed to allow the doctors to view the path that food may travel in your intestines, and see if there are any abnormalities. My only abnormality was my incredibly slow mobility, but, if there is something wrong, they may be able to see. This way, they can rule out other possibilities, or perhaps come to a diagnosis...So, basically, you can try to eat lots of spinach or high fiber foods during the test; but, in the mean time, just know that it will eventually be over and you will be able to go back to your routine when it's done!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I just quit exlax and am now using molassess, or at least have been the past week with amazingly wonderful results. No cramping or pain at all.See my other post.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks you guys.Paulo389, I guess jasmine answered your question pretty well.Jazzmine,Thanks a ton for your answer. It's really scary having to quit taking everything cold-turkey when I've been taking something so long just to survive. They're doing the test to confirm coloninc inertia or anatomic colon (which is basically having an inactive colon).Once this test is done (and I know I am unable to have BM without cathartics but they have to prove it), I will then be having colon surgery to remove the entire colon. My situation is extremely severe and I have been totally debilitated by it for nearly three years and it's getting worse and worse.Wish I could eat spinach and fiber, however when your colon is inactive it is not possible to eat those foods :crying"I guess putting up with the agony for 5 days is worth it to know that something can finally be done to get my life back. I just hope I don't become too ill, nauseaus and the pain is bearable.I cannot take anything at all during this test to promote motility ... they have to see how the body responds naturally. Thanks again


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Metoo, when are you having the test done? Good luck with it. It sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Rose,Thanks so much for your encouragement. I have to take the capsule (which is filled with little plastic rings)in the morning and then 2 days later have an x-ray, then another 2 days have another x-ray ... then I'm done. I can pretty much choose the morning when to take the capsule. I'll either be taking it on Sunday or Monday morning which means no laxatives from the night before until after the 2nd x-ray. If they find colonic inertia ... then it's surgery for me







. This is real tough for me, however living the way I am is a whole lot worse. There's 100% chance I will continue to deteriorate and remain an invalid if I don't have surgery and there is a 95% success rate if I do have surgery. By the way, I want to thank you again for referring me to catebugs posting some time ago - it was so inspirational. I also read your posting some time ago about the ethical and moral reasons for having or not having the surgery and I totally identified with you.Have you ever had this test done? There's more details about testing and colonic inertia at www.muschealth.com/ddc/dise/col.htmThanks a ton for your support - I'll keep you updated.


----------

